# Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. März 2012)

*Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen


----------



## christian.pitt (12. März 2012)

*Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



> In der Galerie: Schnee und Eis in Spielen



mhm, irgendwie passt die galerie, wie schon so oft, überhaupt nicht zum artikel...


----------



## einblumentopf (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Hm in 50000 Jahren wird es weder die Menschheit noch geben, geschweige denn fossile Brennstoffe die man bis dahin emitieren könnte. Ebenso dürfte bis dahin mindestens eine Eiszeit wieder dawischen kommen... Die 500 Jahre halte ich schon eher realistisch, was dann natürlich umso fataler wäre.


----------



## Haxti (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> mhm, irgendwie passt die galerie, wie schon so oft, überhaupt nicht zum artikel...


 

Hauptsache Fotos... Keine Ahnung, was in letzter Zeit mit der Galerie abgeht. Warscheinlich ist im Menü, wo die Artikel erstellt werden können nur noch ein Dropdownmenü:

| Galerie : V |
| Schnee     |
| Computer  |
| Nix           |
........
| Thema      |


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Öhhmm, über der Galerie steht ja " Eis und Schnee in Games ". Wäre ein Filmauschnitt von Ice Age 2 " jetzt Tauts " passender gewesen?
Mich würde ja mal interessieren was das schmelzende Eis so alles zu Tage fördert, aber wer weiss es Heute schon ob es dann noch jemanden gibt der damit was anfangen könnte. Mal sehen ob die Menschheit noch die Kurve kriegt.


----------



## kingkoolkris (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Weg mit den unnützen Galerien!


----------



## christian.pitt (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



> ...tatsächlich müsste CO2 aus der Atmosphäre entfernt werden. Das klingt wiederum reichlich utopisch.



jedoch keineswegs unrealistisch.
es laufen derzeit unzählige forschungsprojekte in diese richtung, mit ersten erfolgen!


----------



## Z28LET (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

In 50.000 Jahren kein Eis mehr.
Ab dann in weiteren 100.000 Jahren ist dann endlich die neue Eiszeit da.


----------



## DAEF13 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

50000 Jahre? Na dann haben wir ja noch Zeit - ein Hoch auf die Erderwärmung, lasst und den ganzen Sprit verheizen

Das Geschriebene muss man jetzt nicht zu Ernst nehmen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> 50000 Jahre? Na dann haben wir ja noch Zeit - ein Hoch auf die Erderwärmung, lasst und den ganzen Sprit verheizen
> 
> Das Geschriebene muss man jetzt nicht zu Ernst nehmen^^



Warum so sarkastisch? Lass einfach Nachts den Kühlschrank auf


----------



## Orka45 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Ich denke weil 50000 Jahre etwa x1000 jahre mehr sind als uns vor nicht alzulanger Zeit prophezeit wurde


----------



## Beehatsch (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Wayne? Am 21.12 geht eh die Erde unter.


----------



## hBGl (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



> *Schlechte Nachrichten für Grönland*: Wissenschaftler des  Potsdam-Instituts für Klimafolgenforschung (PIK) und der Universidad  Complutense de Madrid haben ermittelt, dass der Eispanzer in 50.000  Jahren komplett geschmolzen sein könnte. Je nach Erderwärmung könnte der  Zeitraum auch kürzer ausfallen.


Schlechte Nachrichten? Wärmer ist besser! Ich darf aus diesem Artikel zitieren:



> Vor 1000 Jahren war es wahrscheinlich deutlich wärmer auf unserem  Planeten als heute. In Ostpreußen und Schottland konnte Wein angebaut  werden, und die Weizenfelder Norwegens reichten fast bis zum Polarkreis.
> *Im Harz wuchsen *Kulturpflanzen in 200 Meter höheren Gegenden  als heute. Klima-forscher bezeichnen diese Periode, die vom 9. bis 14.  Jahrhundert andauerte, als „Mittelalterliche Warmzeit“. Die Menschen  damals konnten sich glücklich schätzen. Die Temperaturen ließen das  Getreide sprießen, Missernten blieben weitgehend aus.
> 
> *Auch die früher *oft lebensbedrohlichen Winter waren weniger  streng. Genau in diesem Zeitraum landeten die Wikinger bei ihren  Erkundungszügen in Grönland und Island. Gerne ließen sie sich an der  Südküste Grönlands nieder: Die war tatsächlich fruchtbarer und grüner  Boden – und wurde daher von den Wikingern „Grünland“ getauft.
> ...


Grönland würde es viel besser gehen wenn es wärmer wäre.

Nebenbei erwähnt kann keiner sagen was in 50000 Jahren passieren wird. Jeder der sowas sagt ist kein Wissenschaftler sondern ein Geschichtenerzähler, Prophet oder sonst was. Die wollen da mit ihren dummen Computermodellen tatsächlich die Zukunft für fünfzigtausend Jahre voraussagen und wir sollen das glauben?


----------



## Gamer090 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> jedoch keineswegs unrealistisch.
> es laufen derzeit unzählige forschungsprojekte in diese richtung, mit ersten erfolgen!


 
Kannst du mir da mal ein paar Beispiele nennen? Kann mir da nichts vorstellen wie etwas ausser einen Baum die Luft säubern soll.
Welche Materialien werden da verwendet und wie sieht es mit den Kosten aus?


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



hBGl schrieb:


> Nebenbei erwähnt kann keiner sagen was in 50000 Jahren passieren wird. Jeder der sowas sagt ist kein Wissenschaftler sondern ein Geschichtenerzähler, Prophet oder sonst was. Die wollen da mit ihren dummen Computermodellen tatsächlich die Zukunft für fünfzigtausend Jahre voraussagen und wir sollen das glauben?


 
Darum sagen sie ja auch: Es *soll *in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen und nicht es wird in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen. Das ist der Unterschied


----------



## hBGl (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Darum sagen sie ja auch: Es *soll *in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen und nicht es wird in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen. Das ist der Unterschied


 
Das ist für mich das Gleiche. Im Wetterbericht sagen sie auch "das Wetter *soll* so werden".


----------



## neflE (12. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Öhhmm, über der Galerie steht ja " Eis und Schnee in Games ". Wäre ein Filmauschnitt von Ice Age 2 " jetzt Tauts " passender gewesen?
> Mich würde ja mal interessieren was das schmelzende Eis so alles zu Tage fördert, aber wer weiss es Heute schon ob es dann noch jemanden gibt der damit was anfangen könnte. Mal sehen ob die Menschheit noch die Kurve kriegt.



Atommüll 

Naja ich halt das ganze für unwarscheinloch, in  ein paar Jahren bricht der Golfstrom ab und wir bekommen ne neue Eiszeit, so wie es schon so oft passiert ist.
Und auch immer wieder passieren wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



neflE schrieb:


> Atommüll
> 
> Naja ich halt das ganze für unwarscheinloch, in ein paar Jahren bricht der Golfstrom ab und wir bekommen ne neue Eiszeit, so wie es schon so oft passiert ist.
> Und auch immer wieder passieren wird.



Jaja und Scrat wird wieder den Erdkern anhalten.



> Darum sagen sie ja auch: Es *soll *in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen und nicht es wird in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen. Das ist der Unterschied


Machen wir eine Umfrage davon und der Verlierer hier gibt allen einen aus, Wasser hätten wir dann mehr als genug


----------



## hBGl (12. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Machen wir eine Umfrage davon und der Verlierer hier gibt allen einen aus, Wasser hätten wir dann mehr als genug



Ein bisschen lebe ich ja auch noch. Ich bin gespannt wie warm es in den nächsten 50 Jahren so wird.

Ich bin von Natur aus skeptisch und glaube sehr wenig. Deswegen bin ich der menschengemachten globalen Erwärmung in dem Ausmaß wie und gesagt wird auch eher skeptisch eingestellt.

Ich habe ein interessantes Video gefunden, einmalig im Fernsehen soweit ich das überblicke:
MDR-Meteorologe Thomas Globig über den menschengemachten Klimawandel - YouTube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir da mal ein paar Beispiele nennen? Kann mir da nichts vorstellen wie etwas ausser einen Baum die Luft säubern soll.
> Welche Materialien werden da verwendet und wie sieht es mit den Kosten aus?


 
Es gibt ein paar Überlegungen zur CO2-Aufspaltung (Kosten: hoch. Energieverbrauch: Absurd), aber die meisten Verfahren beschäftigen sich eher mit der Abscheidung von CO2 bei Industrieprozessen, um zumindest nicht noch mehr freizusetzen. (Blöd nur, dass einem eine Abscheidungstechnik ohne Lagermöglichkeit nichts bringt. Aber die Leute sind halt einfach nicht bereit zu akzeptieren, dass Technik keine Naturgesetze außer Kraft setzt und "kürzertreten" manchmal die einzige Option ist)
Der einzige technisch praktikable (und sogar fast finanzierbare) Ansatz zur beschleunigten CO2-Absorption aus der Athmosphäre wäre Eisendüngung / Phytoplanktonwuchsförderung in HNLC Gebieten. Aber die Auswirkungen aufs Ökosystem wären gigantisch, der Klimawandel dagegen ggf. das kleienre Übel.


*moderative Anmerkung*:
Es sei daraufhin gewiesen, dass für Diskussionen über den Klimawandel im allgemeinen ein Sammelthread besteht. In diesem Thread sollte es primär um den Inhalt der News, d.h. diese eine Studie zur möglichen Entwicklung des grönländischen Eises gehen.
Desweiteren sei daran erinnert, dass in diesem Forum ggf. eine gründliche Dokumentation von Behauptungen (insbesondere von kontroversen Behauptungen) verlangt wird - der Verzicht auf Quellenangaben, wie in dieser News hier mal wieder vorgeführt , ist das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## onslaught (13. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Ich versteh den Sinn der News nicht so recht, es ist ja Hinlänglich bekannt daß durch das Verhalten der Menschheit sich das Klima erwärmt, und dadurch irgendwann die Polkappen Eisfrei werden. Vorausgesetzt es geht so weiter wie bisher, da ja die fossilen Brennstoffe mal aufgebraucht sind wird sich das in ferner Zukunft eher etwas verlangsamen.

Daher halte ich Aussagen über etwas was in 50 000 Jahren geschehen soll für absolut ***


----------



## Haxti (13. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Es gibt immer was zu verbrennen *habbayahyayippieyippiyeah*


@onslaught: Naja bekannt ist so ne Sache. Ich glaub es gibt 2 große Lager: "Wir und unser Umgang mit CO2-Emissionen sind schuld" vs "Diese Klimawechsel gabs schon immer und der arme Mensch hat nichts damit zu tun".

Insofern werden diese Berechnung vieleicht beide Lager etwas aufschrecken. Streng nach dem Motto "Mich triffts eh nich" wirds allerdings recht zügig wieder verdrängt werden.

Interessant ist so und so, wie genau die Berechnungen für die Zukunft sind, weil man ja nicht weiss (denke ich), ob in Zukunft nicht noch weitere Effekte dazu kommen, die Auswirkungen auf den Prozess haben.


----------



## onslaught (13. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Jaja, ob die Erwärmung von uns beschleunigt wird oder nicht, sei Dahingestellt.

Wenn uns in 10 000 Jahren ein Gammablitz eines Pulsares trifft, oder 11 500 Jahren ein Asteroid einschlagt, oder, oder,....
was interessieren dann die Polkappen oder das Grönland-Shelf in 50 000 Jahren ?


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Genau. Die brauchen ja nur mal nen Himmelskörper übersehen. Und selbst wenn sie alle erfassen könnten, hätten wir wahrscheinlich kein Mittel sie aufzuhalten.

Oder nen Atomkrieg angezettelt von intelligenten Maschinen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



Haxti schrieb:


> Es gibt immer was zu verbrennen *habbayahyayippieyippiyeah*
> 
> 
> @onslaught: Naja bekannt ist so ne Sache. Ich glaub es gibt 2 große Lager: "Wir und unser Umgang mit CO2-Emissionen sind schuld" vs "Diese Klimawechsel gabs schon immer und der arme Mensch hat nichts damit zu tun".
> ...



Es gibt haufenweise Forschungsergebnisse, die die Bedeutung der CO2-Emissionen belegen und es gibt keine einzige wissenschaftliche Untersuchung (erst recht keine aus den letzten Jahren und nicht finanziert von der Ölindustrie...), die beweist, dass der "Mensch nichts damit zu tun" hat. In sofern wird eine weitere Modellation (keine neuen Basisdaten - nur eine verfeinerte Extrapolation) niemanden aufschrecken. Die einen wusstens schon lange (nur nicht so genau) und den selbsternannten "Klimaskeptikern" wird Wissenschaft in diesem Fall genauso egal sein, wie sie es schon immer war.

Ich würde mich sogar mal soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, dass die hier in der News thematisierte Zahl selbst den Wissenschaftlern ziemlich wurscht ist (im Gegensatz zu hoffentlich noch weiteren Ergebnissen der nicht angegebenen Quelle), denn was nützt einem eine 50.000 Jahre Vorhersage, deren Szenario (max. 2K@2.1k) schon in 90 Jahren nicht mehr zutreffen wird?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Wer kann es schon wirklich vorhersagen was wirklich am Tage X passiert, oder doch früher oder später? Es wurden ja schon viele Forschungen x mal über den Haufen geworfen


----------



## Gamer090 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer kann es schon wirklich vorhersagen was wirklich am Tage X passiert, oder doch früher oder später? Es wurden ja schon viele Forschungen x mal über den Haufen geworfen


 
Das ist wie den Wettervorhersagen, eigentliche sollte es eher Wettervermutungen heissen, schon oft hat es nicht gestimmt.
Mit dem Wetter will ich sagen das man auch sagen kann wie das Wetter in 50.000 Jahren sein wird aber ob es dann wirklich so ist sieht man dann.
Auch wenn im Artikel von "soll" und nicht "wird" geschrieben wird also dass das Grönlandeis in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen wird man sieht es dann wie es sein wird.


----------



## onslaught (14. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Ein kleiner Unterschied ist es schon, wenn man aufgrund von Messdaten und Computerberechnungen, und natürlich zig Jahren Erfahrung etwas vorhersagt was in den nächsten Tagen in der Atmosphäre so abgeht.


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Naja Wettervorhesagen sind ja mittlerweile sehr genau, +-1 Tag kann man gut vorhersagen, bei mehr glaub ich ihr auch net mehr


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Bei Wettervorhersagen sinkt die Vorhersagewahrscheinlichkeit mit der Anzahl der Tage. Genau können sie es wohl nur 1-2 Tage vorhersagen. Danach ist es eher ein Trend.

Und was in 50000 Jahren ist kann niemand vorhersagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei Wettervorhersagen sinkt die Vorhersagewahrscheinlichkeit mit der Anzahl der Tage. Genau können sie es wohl nur 1-2 Tage vorhersagen. Danach ist es eher ein Trend.
> 
> Und was in 50000 Jahren ist kann niemand vorhersagen.



Doch ich!!! Das Eis wird schmelzen oder nicht . Na die letzten 365 Tage hat der Wetterfrosch aber oft daneben getreten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei Wettervorhersagen sinkt die Vorhersagewahrscheinlichkeit mit der Anzahl der Tage. Genau können sie es wohl nur 1-2 Tage vorhersagen. Danach ist es eher ein Trend.



Hängt immer davon ab, was du als "genau" ansiehst. Die meisten Leute bewerten als Fehlschlag, wenn nicht auf den Vierteltag genau der Regen in ihrem Stadteil vorhergesagt wird...
Wenn man wissen will, ob es irgendwann zwischen 72-96 Stunden in der Zukunft Regen im Bundesland gibt, dann kommen Wettervorhersagen durchaus auf eine hohe Trefferquote. Aber den Wind auf 1 km/h und 1/10° vorherzusagen, um zu wissen, ob gerade die Wolkenlücke oder die Gewitterkernzone bei Max Müller vor der Tür vorbeizieht, wenn der nach acht Stunden nur-den-Bildschirm-sehen mal einen Schritt vor die Tür setzt, das ist eben nicht möglich.

(und alle, die glauben, dass das irgend etwas mit Klima und/oder dieser News zu tun hat, empfehle ich Wikipedia  )


----------



## Gamer090 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Das mit dem Wetter war nur ein Vergleich von mir das man nicht so genau sagen wie es wirklich wird weil das Wetter nur ungefähr Vorhergesagt werden kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Und der Vergleich stimmt hinten und vorne nicht, weil die Vorhersage des einen mit der Vorhersage des anderen genausoviel zu tun hat, wie mit den Lottozahlen.


----------



## onslaught (15. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Na die letzten 365 Tage hat der Wetterfrosch aber oft daneben getreten



Das kommt davon wenn man immer auf der Leiter sitzt und nur Mücken frisst


----------



## NexusEXE (18. März 2012)

kingkoolkris schrieb:
			
		

> Weg mit den unnützen Galerien!



Jaaa!


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

...wir werden sehen  Zu Not kommen einfach nen paar PCGH-User und bauen eine riesige Ultra-Wasserkühlung für Grönland und wenn sie schon einmal dabei sind, machen sie einfach noch zwei mal das gleiche beim Süd- und Nordpol. Problem gelöst. ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



Jobo0004a schrieb:


> ...wir werden sehen  Zu Not kommen einfach nen paar PCGH-User und bauen eine riesige Ultra-Wasserkühlung für Grönland und wenn sie schon einmal dabei sind, machen sie einfach noch zwei mal das gleiche beim Süd- und Nordpol. Problem gelöst. ^^


 
Eine Wasserkühlung? Wofür denn bitte? Soviele Menschen leben dort nicht mal und ausserdem müsstest du dann in jedem Haus und jedem PC das ganze anschliessen und verbauen also wenn du das zahlst dann mach so ein Schwachsinn doch. 
Die haben dort andere Probleme als das sich jeder eine Wasserkühlung für den PC wünschen würde.


----------



## Jobo0004a (28. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

...da hat jemand Ironie & nen´ Scherz nicht erkannt bzw. verstanden, vor allem da sich die Ironie auf das Thema bezieht und auf das Problem welches geschildert wird (Gletscher-/ Eisschmelze bzw. im Großen & Ganzen: Klimawandel und von diesem ein Teilproblem). Aber das macht nichts


----------



## kühlprofi (28. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

Bis dahin haben wir genügend gigantische Eismaschinen entwickelt die das Eis künstlich erhalten und laufend aufbauen.  
Da hat wieder irgend ein Wissenschaftler am Simulator rumgespielt und ist genau auf 50 000 Jahre gekommen - was ein Zufall ^^
So weit voraus kann das doch gar nicht berechnet werden. Vielleicht mit vergleichswerten von 1500 Jahren aber in der Zwischenzeit kann sich noch so vieles Ändern, dass die Berechnung eh in paar hundert Jahren schon wieder ganz Anders ausfallen würde?!
Die können ja nicht einmal das Wetter 5 Tage richtig voraussagen ^^ (Edit: gerade gesehen, dass Headcrash dasselbe auch schon angemerkt hat  )


Die Bildergallerie hat zwar mit Eis und Schnee zu tun, ist ja schön, aber Grönland ist im RL und kein Spiel - da hat wohl wer was verwechselt.. ^^


----------



## TobiOC (28. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*

wer weiß wie die Welt in 50 000 Jahren aussehen wird


----------



## Gamer090 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Grönlands Eis soll in 50.000 Jahren schmelzen*



TobiOC schrieb:


> wer weiß wie die Welt in 50 000 Jahren aussehen wird


 
Hellseher  ne Scherz, eigentlich niemand den es kann bis dahin noch vieles passieren was an diesem Grönlandeis öndert, es wird wärmer oder es wird kälter. Oder es gibt eine Umweltkatastrophe und das Eis schmilzt schneller.


----------

